# net-fs/samba-libs doesn't behave well after upgrade [solved]

## DaggyStyle

first I'm assuming that the samba package has been splited right?

now I'm using both samba 3.4.3 in split builds and the monilitic one, now since upgrade to kde 4.3.3 and samba split, I cannot access the network without getting a enter password window (wasn't there before), my gf's xp cannot log into it because it seems to no remember the password and I cannot retrieve it.

how can I make the damm thing behave well again?

----------

## NismoC32

Same problem here !

I can't access my smb network share through dolphin (kioslaves).

It asks for a username and password despite that none of my shares have a password protection.

----------

## chaseguard

Since the SAMBA spit did you re-populate the new style password database?  At the end of the emerge there is information on how to do this.  Alternatively, you can instruct SAMBA to continue using the original passwd file by inserting a directive in the smb.conf global section.  Look through the bug reports and SAMBA release notes if you want more info.  Hope this helps.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *chaseguard wrote:*   

> Since the SAMBA spit did you re-populate the new style password database?  At the end of the emerge there is information on how to do this.  Alternatively, you can instruct SAMBA to continue using the original passwd file by inserting a directive in the smb.conf global section.  Look through the bug reports and SAMBA release notes if you want more info.  Hope this helps.

 

there wasn't any information at the end of the ebuild

----------

## chaseguard

I misspeak, the information is at the end of the emerge (emerge info).  You can check the bug 288752 for more description of the issue.  In particular, follow the link at comment 4.  I hope this helps and sorry for the misdirection, I was in too much of a hurry.

If this resolves your problem, please edit the title and add [SOLVED].

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

 *NismoC32 wrote:*   

> Same problem here !
> 
> I can't access my smb network share through dolphin (kioslaves).
> 
> It asks for a username and password despite that none of my shares have a password protection.

 

I encountered exactly the same situation when upgrading from samba-3.0.x to 3.4.3 recently.

After reading all of the posts on this topic and the bug referred to, the problem remains.

My  /etc/samba/smb.conf uses   "security = share"

The windows XP on the network can browse the network and the shares from the linux machines but the linux machines can not so browse using dolphin.

However dolphin can  access the shares if they are defined using its "add a network folder" feature.

Does anyone have a fix for this or comments on it?

----------

## NismoC32

My network servers consists of a NAS (Techus) unit and a Gentoo file-server.

Non of these server are set up to require passwords on the samba shares.

I have a XBMC/Ubuntu media center and a Gentoo workstation client

Samba versions:

My Gentoo server uses samba-3.0.37 (Stable)

My NAS unit uses samba-3.0.33 (Latest Firmware)

My XBMC HTPC uses samba-3.3.2

My Gentoo Workstation uses samba-3.4.3 (Unstable)

All clients can access my shares except my Gentoo workstation (Asks for password)

How do I get the Gentoo workstation to access my samba shares with 3.4.3 version ?

I can't reverse to an older samba version because kdebase-kioslaves depend on samba-3.4 or later.

I have read the links above but I could not find a solution.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap wrote:*   

>  *NismoC32 wrote:*   Same problem here !
> 
> I can't access my smb network share through dolphin (kioslaves).
> 
> It asks for a username and password despite that none of my shares have a password protection. 
> ...

 

have you've been able to solve this?

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

I seem to recall reading that this is a bug in samba 3.4.3 that will be fixed in 3.4.4 when it is released. Sorry that I can't remember a reference.

I am waiting for 3.4.4

----------

## DaggyStyle

horay! fixed in 3.4.4-r1  :Smile: 

----------

## NismoC32

This problem has returned for me   :Evil or Very Mad: 

I can however get access to smb shears by starting dolphin as root.

So the question are, is this a usergroup or polikit problem, or something else ?

I have looked through the groups I'm member of but I can't see an obvious one that is the

culprit.

I'm member of the following groups:

 *Quote:*   

> daemon disk wheel mail news uucp cron console audio cdrom ftp video games mysql cdrw usb nofiles portage nogroup nobody ntp messagebus haldaemon plugdev home locate vboxusers polkituser users
> 
> 

 

I'm using samba-libs-3.4.5 and kde sc 4.4.1

Hit me with solutions....

----------

## DaggyStyle

no problems here, I'm part of wheel uucp audio cdrom dialout video games apache usb users boinc plugdev wireshark dagg polkituser

same package versions.

----------

## NismoC32

Can it be Polkit then, can you change the Date and Time setting by right click the clock in the taskbar and select

Adjust Date and Time ?

If I try changing anything and press OK or Apply i get this error message:

 *Quote:*   

> Unable to authenticate/execute the action: 6.

 

As far as I understand the polkit is supposed to control the rights here.

If it works for you, it most likely some problem with polkit, or is it PolicyKit on my workstation.

This is rather new for me, Polkit that is and I don't entirely understand it.

----------

## DaggyStyle

getting Unable to authenticate/execute the action: 4

----------

## NismoC32

I have removed Polkit/Policykit completely from my computer and the I can now adjust the clock,

so it seems that the Polkit/Policykit is not completely nailed yet.

But it had no effect on my samba problem.

I have also tried to add me to various groups without any success,

so I'm currently fresh out of Ideas to why I cant access samba workgroups.

The weird thing is that it asks for a username/password just by trying to enter the workgroup not the shares within the workgroup.

And non of the username/password I use for root or user works.

PS! My Laptop (Sabayon), HTPC (XBMC Live) and my filserver (Gentoo)

has no problem accessing the workgrups through Dolphin/Krusader.

Edit:

Managed to solve this problem by removing my user /.kde4 folder and start over again.

----------

